# Strawberrys



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I tilled what few strawberry plants I had left into the ground last fall because I lost alot of them through the winter, and they weren't producting. This spring I counted 5 plants in one side of the garden growing like weeds. I left them there to see what they would do, Well, Today the 5 are each about the size of a basketball, and sending out runners lilke crazy. I've been putting the runners back into where the 5 are hoping they will root and produce next year. I've had no luck wintering strawberrys ( I lose alot) and don't want to lose these. What do I need to do? In the past I have ran the plants over with the lawnmower, and covered them with leaves from the yard. Thanks


----------



## Maberhoth (Aug 24, 2011)

Strawberries are very tough, cold-resistant plants, which is a good thing if you want strawbs (especially in a place like Michigan) but not so good if you don't. If you don't want to go the nasty herbicide route, about the only thing you can do is keep pulling them up when you see them. I don't know of any other way to get rid of them.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I don't want to get rid of them. I'm trying to save what few I have and reestablish them in the garden.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

cover the plants heavily (6" or more so it can settle to about 3")with straw (use chicken wire to help hold the staw over the plants if you need to) Don't cover until it gets cold.. 20F or so and be ready at first sign of growth in spring to uncover. Leaves are too clumpy and hold too much moisture. 

Mine, I just let them go and they come up every year... now if I can keep the geese from eating all the berries before I can..


----------

